# ALL MY SIGS >_<



## gigermunit (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 3, 2007)

I really like the red one but it would be better if the text was either moved up or to the left, so it would either be in the middle or at one side...

- Sam


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> I really like the red one but it would be better if the text was either moved up or to the left, so it would either be in the middle or at one side...
> 
> - Sam


Yeah i loved making it but i never used it because the font didnt look good anywhere >_


----------



## moozxy (Nov 3, 2007)

The naruto and ironman one look awesome!


----------



## azotyp (Nov 3, 2007)

I like the last one most, cose that guy is my favourite anti character from game bleach blade of fate. (propably will be from anime too but i didnt watch it yet).


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(azotyp @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> I like the last one most, cose that guy is my favourite anti character from game bleach blade of fate. (propably will be from anime too but i didnt watch it yet).


Kenpachi Zaraki


----------

